# My Vizsla pees when he doesn't get what he wants



## packerthevizsla (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello. I'm at my wit's end. Packer is a 6 mos. old intact male Vizsla with a very strong hunting pedigree. Like our first Vizsla, it's obvious that he likes his family but he's a bit aloof too. He has been through obedience for "normal" dogs and does listen to some basic commands but has a long way to go.
The biggest problem: although he will usually bark to go out to poo and even pee, he will occasionally pee when he has something taken from him or if he is disciplined. Sometimes, he'll just look at us and pee on the rug or the floor, even if he recently was out and went. I know he doesn't....but he seems to take pleasure in it.

He's peed in every room now, and on every bed. Our strategy now is to keep doors closed and closely monitor his whereabouts and activities. 

Any ideas on what his possible motivation may be and a better strategy that currently in place??

Thanks!



Thanks!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

is there any way that you're disciplining him too harshly? One explanation is that the urination is either due to that or if he notices that peeing gets the discipline to stop. Vizslas aim to please (as I'm sure you're aware) so a more effective solution may be redirecting when he is in something you don't want him to be in or ask for a behavior that's incompatible with what he wants to do. Give him an option to do something to win your praise and he's more likely to choose that option over time. Remember that at 6 mos he is still a baby and needs your direction and major patience. Try to do more teaching and less disciplining IMO.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Usually, submissive dogs pee like that. 
They pee to show submission. 

laurita is right, discipline was/is too harsh. 

1. Place dog in crate.
2. Use soft, consistent tone. 
3. Although I hate using treats, sometimes are needed since happy praise tones are not enough. In this case, I use dried liver treats to reinforce good behavior. 

I had a German Shephard before our V and now I am amazed how much effort and consistency it took compared to our V. 
Vs are soft dogs, no need for strong, heavy handed corrections. Only patience and consistency is required.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

While this isn't your first V from what you said, it still remains that v's love positive reinforcement. What are you doing when he does pee? I know it sound strange, but try this, it really does work. 

Mop up the pee with paper towel, take it and the dog outside to the area where he is supposed to go, put the paper towel down on the grass/ground. Let the dog sniff it, praise or reward him when he sniffs it. 

I used this method to train my first V which we got at 8 weeks old. It also worked on house training a 12 month old German Shorthaired Pointer which I adopted two months ago. But, dogs are dogs and occasionally make mistakes. Mine let one go last night after getting too excited playing. She hadn't done one in the house for weeks. So it can happen.

But, try the method above, it has worked for me a number of times and both on puppies and older dogs.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I would first make sure he doesn't have a UTI. If not, look at yourself in the mirror and ask - have I properly trained my dog? If not or if you are not sure, read up on crate training and start from scratch. The whole house will also need to be sanitized with an oxidizing cleaner made specifically for dog urine. If a dog can smell urine - means he can pee right there. 

I really think he doesn't understand what he is doing to upset you. If you disagree with what I have stated above and still need help; please be more specific on where he spends his time, how he is being disciplined, how you are cleaning up after he goes in the house, and what you do when he goes outside.


----------

